# HD tune Pro results for my laptop HDD ... need help



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 23, 2014)

15 days back I re-installed Win7 (fresh) on my laptop.. after 2 days of installation the Windows would get stuck / very very slow (not even able to open start menu). I thought some problem with the windows / System Drivers.
then I again re-installed fresh win7 .. but still the same issue...

I suspected the HDD so preformed the HD Tune test...
Following are the results for my Laptop HDD test @ HD Tune Pro 5.5 -
can someone help me out to understand this results and wht should i do next?

HD Tune Pro: ST500LM012 HN-M500MBB Error Scan

Scanned data : 498 gB
Damaged Blocks : 0.3 %
Elapsed Time : 2:10:44
1 Error at 41009 MB (LBA 83987106)
2 Error at 41016 MB (LBA 84002722)
3 Error at 41039 MB (LBA 84048930)
4 Error at 41045 MB (LBA 84061986)
5 Error at 41491 MB (LBA 84975368)
6 Error at 41514 MB (LBA 85020936)
7 Error at 67192 MB (LBA 137610682)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2014)

you have got bad sectors in the HDD. get it RMA'd


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 27, 2014)

should I run HDD Regenerator ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2014)

you can, but still getting it RMA'd is the safer option.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you can, but still getting it RMA'd is the safer option.



its not under warranty..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

^then sure, go with it.


----------

